
Bot crawls thousands of studies; finds concerning number of simple stats errors - oldbuzzard
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/9/30/13077658/statcheck-psychology-replication
======
kafkaesq
So just like we have spell checkers, someone needs to write a plugin (for
pdflatex, etc) that sanity checks your papers as you're writing them.

~~~
Houshalter
If the underlying cause is fraud, then making the tool available will only
help the fraudsters cover up their mistakes.

I know they didn't talk about fraud in the article, but that was what this
method was developed to detect: [https://medium.com/@jamesheathers/the-grim-
test-a-method-for...](https://medium.com/@jamesheathers/the-grim-test-a-
method-for-evaluating-published-research-9a4e5f05e870)

